

Ask HN: Critique my new app's splash page? - bennyg

http://subvertapps.com/Tulip<p>I'm putting the finishing touches on a new painting app for iOS (and probably ported to Android soon) and am about ready to start pushing this out, but I want some people with experience to critique it. Basically, what will drive conversions? I'm going to tweak it when it launches to have that necessary info as well. I've used Bootstrap because I'm not too fluent in web standards/design any more.<p>What're your thoughts?
======
mijustin
In the initial headline / sub-header there's too much focus on "free".
Scanning it quickly, I missed "painting" completely.

Here's my suggestion: <http://d.pr/i/5ajG>

Tulip "Just swipe to start painting" "Free, and easy to use"

~~~
bennyg
Yeah I see what you're saying. It is now this:

iOS meets Finger Painting

The best part is its price. No Monet necessary.

~~~
cfqycwz
That, sir, is a ridiculously clever headline.

~~~
bennyg
Thank you ;)

------
verelo
General thought is the play on "money" / "Monet" is clever, but i think given
that the page isnt in itself very descriptive (until you scroll) the page
doesnt do a good job of saying what the app is, and initially i had considered
if the pun was a typo.

The mobile version of the page is very similar, although slightly optimized
below the scroll, in general it has the same problem for me.

~~~
bennyg
I just threw the word painting in there, so hopefully that'll help clear
initial confusion. Good point though, conveying meaning is pretty important.

------
nanijoe
This is not being snarky..Save yourself sometime and focus on making the app
better, creating great screenshots, a great description (for the app store),
and making a memorable & relevant icon. Your website may drive 1% of your
total sales/downloads when its all said and done

~~~
bennyg
Don't worry, I think I've done those things already. In all honesty, I have
the hardest time getting the word out about my apps - so this is an attempt at
a departure from my usual. I used to have a Wordpress site that I just posted
screenshots of them on and let it be. But I know websites can do a lot more
than that - they can drive good traffic too (I think more than 1% with what
I've seen so far).

That's why I came for some critique here. I want my website to match the
quality of my app for once.

------
roseleur
Dear Benny, You're a developer, the design part is lacking. And it's great
that you come here for advice!

The bright bg-color in your logo is distracting me from actually reading the
name of your app. The iPhone itself is really slick, though the fonts and used
colors aren't. Perhaps you could use googlefonts? The text you use is nice,
though could use some improvement. Maybe it sounds better on a video than it
reads on screen. "Yes, it's that simple" is a bit cheesy nowadays. Also, as an
app user I wouldn't understand what an SVG file is for editing on a desktop.
(who uses a desktop anyways, you're even targeting iOS-users only?)

Your headline is great!

If you want more input, just send me an email!

------
BtM909
Just as a quick remark: change your e-mail subscription input field to
type="email". This ensures (HTML5) e-mail validation in modern browsers.

~~~
bennyg
Had no idea about that, thanks for the heads up. Fixed.

------
nmcfarl
Clickable link: <http://subvertapps.com/Tulip>

